# 2" XPS board



## Stellsbells (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys I'm gonna start to insulate the basement walls next weekend and my question is what should I do about getting the 2" insulation behind my sewer pipes hung on the wall. I don't think I can fit it behind there, do I have any other options or should I just not worry about it and tuck up as close as I can. I only have about a half inch to work with back there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go buy some 1/2 foam board.


----------



## Stellsbells (Jan 16, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Go buy some 1/2 foam board.


Ya think just do 1/2 " behind the pipe? Should be ok? Gonna finish basement over the next months


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How are the sewer pipes spaced?

Are they affixed to the wall, in the poured slab, etc?

If they are in the slab, 1/2 board is all you can get and if they are sewer lines (i.e. not supply lines) you should be fine.


----------



## Stellsbells (Jan 16, 2012)

There hanging on the basement wall with metal banding. I live jut outside of buffalo by. It's not a slab house. Poured concrete foundation. You think the 1/2" board would be fine. Than I can just continue to use the 2" XPS board everywhere else


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

What about leaving a 1/2" to 1" gap on each side of the pipe and using spray foam to fill the gap?

B


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That would work but I think folks are over-thinking it a bit. If it is a vertical sewer pipe, I would not worry too much about getting it perfectly insulated from the foundation wall. It should never freeze.


----------



## Stellsbells (Jan 16, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> That would work but I think folks are over-thinking it a bit. If it is a vertical sewer pipe, I would not worry too much about getting it perfectly insulated from the foundation wall. It should never freeze.


Yeah it runs horizontal, it's about a 15 ft run of 3" PVC pipe. I maybe loosen te metal banding and try to squeeze the 1/2 " board behind it that's All. Thanks everyone for the help. I like havin the 2nd opinion.

Mike


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Use a little foam compatible adhesive on them, to keep the *air* from the cold concrete wall:http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/743

Gary


----------

